# What would you do?



## wimwag (Apr 17, 2014)

So for the last month, my daughter has come home every day telling me about a boy who picks on her daily.  Until two weeks ago it was just verbal abuse.  It progressed from a kid pushing her face into the snow while she was climbing a snowpile to getting her feet stomped on to getting slapped around by him while getting dressed for recess.  Today she ran to the car shouting to me about how he waited until her arms were halfway in her jacket to attack her from behind and punch her in the stomach and back while smashing her head into her cubby.  Yesterday, she managed to fight him off when he came after her on the playground and she was beaming when she told me that when he sicced his friend on her, he wanted nothing to do with it and he said "no way, she knows karate."  She tells me that her teacher is never around and she just sits at her desk ignoring them while they get dressed and that she was told that she was tattling and to tell the stuffed tiger about it when the little bastard slapped her around.  After the slapping incident, I immediately went to talk to her teacher and asked her to straighten the boy out.  Apparently she's all talk, or maybe lying about even doing anything, and I had to go back into the school again today.  Today's attack was especially vicious, even more so because they are only in Kindergarten, and has me considering calling the police.  I know where he learned to attack from behind because he and his "mother" (if you can even call her that) live in the trailer park adjacent to our house and they are all nothing but trouble.  They and their family are the reason I carry a gun inside my house and have modified my bathrobe to conceal a full size handgun.  I have booted his sister from my garage many times.  They've caused close to $600 damage to my vehicles and boat since I moved here.  I know who to blame as well because everyone else in that trailer park has jobs, or works infrequently and there are police at their house at least twice a week.  I've even caught her bully calling my dog from across the field so his mother can call the police about a "vicious loose animal."  (Completely untrue, he is a friendly black lab who will only attack if I command it, which I have done once and stated it in another thread here.)  

The only reason that anything was done today is because I picked my venue and made sure other parents waiting for pickup heard me but I know from personal history with this district that nothing will be done if they think they can just brush me off.  (Last year she was sexually assaulted and completely covered in spit by a boy who belongs in a mental hospital, all while the bus driver ignored it.  I talked to the principal of the school and he also tried to brush me off.  Only my bringing it up in front of other parents got anything going, and his "punishment" was to draw a picture for her.  Ironically, that 9 year old boy was using MMA on a then 4 year old girl, and I found out where he trained and got him booted.)

What would you do?  Have you ever had to deal with this?  The thing that really stand out is the apparent lack of complete disrespect he has towards women.  I have heard his mouth on several occasions and from what my daughter is telling me, his only victims are girls.  I didn't even have to guess that his father is a no show.  That's painfully obvious, no pun intended.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 17, 2014)

Well after a sexual assault on the bus I would have pulled my kid out of that school did you report this sexual assault to the police?  Id go right down to the school board and ask for the bosses bosses boss


----------



## Takai (Apr 17, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Well after a sexual assault on the bus I would have pulled my kid out of that school did you report this sexual assault to the police?  Id go right down to the school board and ask for the bosses bosses boss



I agree with ballen. If you aren't getting results go over there heads. This is your child and when it comes to their safety don't fight fair...Fight to win!


----------



## bluewaveschool (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd have her beat the hell out of that kid, and tell the school system it's their fault for letting it go on.  Or, and I have never recommended this course of action, sue them into the ground.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 17, 2014)

Nothing will get their attention more than a big fat lawsuit. And if it will help,take pictures of your daughter after the next assault.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 18, 2014)

I say all of the above AND go to the media. Get it on the news and get ALL the parents outraged! I am, and I am nowhere near you!


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, humuliate them. They have done nothing to garner any respect as human beings. They will probably be too thick and stupid to understand, but #### em, let them squirm.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 18, 2014)

And although I normally don't condone answering violence with violence...well, if the school won't do anything about it, then your daughter might as well fight back.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 18, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> And although I normally don't condone answering violence with violence...well, if the school won't do anything about it, then your daughter might as well fight back.







I told her if she send him to the nurses office I will take her to the American Girl store and buy her something.  Unfortunately she believes all that pacifist crap they're putting into the kids heads and hasn't wizened up yet.  She will have her epiphany soon and knock his little raisins up into his throat.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 18, 2014)

God I've been outside working all day and since 3 all I've been hearing is that little moron swear at the other kids.  From something like 500 feet away no less...


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 18, 2014)

wimwag said:


> I told her if she send him to the nurses office I will take her to the American Girl store and buy her something.  Unfortunately she believes all that pacifist crap they're putting into the kids heads and hasn't wizened up yet.  She will have her epiphany soon and knock his little raisins up into his throat.



With the zero tolerance nonsense in schools I'd not tell her that.  She will be the one that gets in trouble.  He gets in trouble it apparently won't matter he has no future your daughter does.  Better off going to the superintendent of schools


----------



## TwentyThree (Apr 18, 2014)

I would get a lawyer and call the cops immediately.  Make a HUGE stink.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 24, 2014)

An update on the situation...I made a scene in the office in front of other parents who were waiting to pick up their kids and he still was harassing her but at least kept his hands off of her.  After nearly a month of bullying and harassment, he comes to school with a black eye he claims to have gotten on the bus when he "fell.". He also happens to ride with a few of my kid's dojo mates who she says she told about the attacks.  He apologized to her this morning as well.  

I'm really proud of my kid.  Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 24, 2014)

And since I'm spying on her and her sister and just overheard this gem...he's sorry for stealing her candy, hurting her and stealing her gym shoes.  I have some shoes to recover.  :-/


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 25, 2014)

Well as you say, sometimes **** just has to happen. Nice to hear here that the situation seems sorted.


----------



## Instructor (Apr 25, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Nothing will get their attention more than a big fat lawsuit. And if it will help,take pictures of your daughter after the next assault.



This!  You never know they may pay for her college.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 25, 2014)

Why not? If people can sue for slipping in the supermarket...


----------



## wimwag (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm just not a big fan of making the taxpayers pay for it...


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, that is true too. SOMEONE has to have at least a little bit of morals in this whole mess.


----------



## wimwag (May 6, 2014)

Well, he put his hands on her again.  This time he started clawing at her chest and when a friend intervened, he did it to her too.  Went and filed a police report.


----------



## donald1 (May 7, 2014)

wimwag said:


> I told her if she send him to the nurses office I will take her to the American Girl store and buy her something.  Unfortunately she believes all that pacifist crap they're putting into the kids heads and hasn't wizened up yet.  She will have her epiphany soon and knock his little raisins up into his throat.



that's the same thing with my younger sister, i strongly disagree with how the teachers tell the students "just turn the other cheek" and worse the tell them not to "tattle tell" because the teachers do not want to hear all about it. back in school id make those kids eat their teeth for picking on me (or at least break them emotionally to the point where they can no longer bully others) but these teachers consider that equally wrong and looks like they would rather them bully than speak up

a lot of these answers above are good ones, the lawyer, and all the other answers. if the teachers/principle does not stop bullying then the problem isn't the bully. the teacher/principle should step in and be certain that all the kids are given the proper respect they deserve. that's why the schools get paid and why the teachers/principle get paid.(students should learn in a safe environment where they KNOW they are safe.

i know that feelings, your daughter must be tough to have put up with it that long. hopefully things will get better
best of luck


----------



## donald1 (May 7, 2014)

wimwag said:


> Well, he put his hands on her again.  This time he started clawing at her chest and when a friend intervened, he did it to her too.  Went and filed a police report.



hopefully it will work, that kind of behavior is wrong, and inappropriate. that kid should learn to treat her with respect or deal with the consequences of their actions


----------



## donnaTKD (May 7, 2014)

what the hell ?  i'd try and get the whole family kicked out - they've obviously not got a grip on how to parent anything --- instead of waiting for the cops just go accross the road and smack him - he might be a minor but the **** he's doing is pure peadophilic and now he's escalating the situation 

the dog needs caging for your kids safety.

donna


----------



## granfire (May 7, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> what the hell ?  i'd try and get the whole family kicked out - they've obviously not got a grip on how to parent anything --- instead of waiting for the cops just go accross the road and smack him - he might be a minor but the **** he's doing is pure peadophilic and now he's escalating the situation
> 
> the dog needs caging for your kids safety.
> 
> donna



Pedo? Maybe. Seriously warped? Definitely! 
There are some serious issues going on and at this point I would frankly give my daughter (child, really) the green light to do whatever it takes to keep the little psycho off her. It is not healthy for the child to be put into the position to be made a punching back for the sake of PCness! 
I would strongly suggest you find a good councelor for her, it might be nothing, it might be a big help for her, but since this has been going on for quite some time, I would be worried - VERY worried - that some of this crap has been internalized by her. Not a good starting point for the little girl to grow into. It could set her up for some really big problems, like assuming that it is actually Ok for a guy to treat his girl friend like this. 

Seriously, do find a therapist for her. All the crap you know about is likely only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## granfire (May 20, 2014)

https://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/b...ughter-restraining-order-bully-163440739.html

Thought this was you...
then, shocked, I realized it wasn't....

What are we teaching our children these days?!


----------



## donnaTKD (May 20, 2014)

from what i know and i coach my niece -- age 7 and a bit -- in the finer points of muay thai they're told not to react to the situation and that they're just to walk away.  they're taught to be scared and afraid of people - like crossing the road cos someone is approaching on their side.  they're also being taught that if someone hits you - you are not under any circumstances to hit back --- seems totally wrong from my perspective but hell that's how it is in schools now.

i'de sue the school for letting it happen and for knowing the incident took place - i don't much like lawsuits either but you send your kids to school to be taught in a safe environment so someone needs a kick up the chuff or it'll just be allowed to carry on indefinitely and nothing will ever get done and this monster will be forever allowed to roam the school with imunity.

i'm telling her that if someone puts their mitts on her she's to react accordingly and put hers on them   seems to be working so far cos no one will go near her


----------

